

Amazon Web Services Downtime Counter - yuvadam
http://www.awsdowntime.com/

======
mattdawson
How on earth is this number actually being calculated? I'm an AWS customer and
_all_ of my ec2 EBS instances are up and running - and that's in us-east-1b,
which is IIRC where this outage occurred.

~~~
yuvadam
Your us-east-1b is not other customers us-east-1b. Availability zones are
permuted randomly for each customer.

Nonetheless, just because you haven't been affected, doesn't mean other have
not been, or still aren't.

~~~
SpikeGronim
"Availability zones are permuted randomly for each customer"

This statement is false. AZs map directly to physical facilities. If you and I
both ask for instances in us-east-1b they will have lower ping times than if
one of us has an instance in us-east-1c.

Disclaimer: I used to work for AWS.

~~~
amock
According to
[http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/us...](http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/using-
regions-availability-zones.html) "Availability Zones are not the same across
accounts."

~~~
SpikeGronim
Well then I was wrong. Apologies.

------
jdp23
Is the percentage right?

AWS went down about 30 hours ago, and in the Seattle area we're 111 days + 7
hours into the year. so by my calculations, it's closer to 98.9% than
99.66...%

Or did I make a mistake?

~~~
yuvadam
The calculation is an inclusive, _yearly_ , uptime percentage. This is
assuming no other downtime will occur during 2011.

Additionally, this percentage is adequate for the 365-subsequent-days credit
calculation. It doesn't matter at which 365-day window you look, my
calculation assumes no other downtime has occurred, nor will occur.

~~~
jdp23
Got it. If that's what you're reporting, then you might want slightly
different language: "have been up" is past tense, so implied (at least to me)
that you were just talking about year-to-date.

~~~
yuvadam
Fair enough, will rephrase. Thanks!

------
molecule
I applaud the notion, but the implementation is atrocious hyberpole:

\- simple javascript algebra that does not monitor or report any status data?

\- equating the entirety of AWS w/ one region of EBS-backed EC2 instances is
hyperbole that does not contribute to the discussion.

------
sktrdie
How do you guys come up with great web-designing skills even for these simple
web pages?

~~~
yuvadam
I used blueprint in this case. I have a good history with it, and it always
gives me clean, crisp results.

------
keithba
I'm missing something - hours since the start of the year: 2671. Hours of
uptime: 2641.

That lead to a downtime calc of 98.88 or so.

*edited for language clarity. Gah! Original sentence above implied that downtime was 2641.

~~~
T-hawk
Picking the nit: 2641 hours _of uptime_ from the start of the year until the
downtime began, so the uptime calc is 98.88.

~~~
jdp23
it just _feels_ like 2641 hours of downtime since it started :-)

------
akl
One might point out that "AWS" isn't down, EC2 in VA is entirely broken for a
certain notable section of customers.

------
ollysb
I'm presuming this only includes downtime since the latest outage began?

------
forwardslash
Ironically this page is down for me.

~~~
yuvadam
Probably DNS hasn't propagated yet. You can use <http://goo.gl/rY6cz>

~~~
forwardslash
That works, many thanks.

------
tommoor
urgh, why not make something useful.

------
snorkel
I'm AWS! I'm cloudy, I'm bursty, and I'm rocking two nines!

